# error loading operating system (Windows 7) ???



## Clastron (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe folgenedes Problem ich wollte letztens mein 2 Rechner starten und dann kam nach dem Bootvorgang: error loading operating system.
Ins Bootmenü komme ich noch und ins Bios auch.
Was könnte das sein ???

System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32x

MFG. Clastron


----------



## Cavalera (25. Dezember 2010)

Sitzen alle Kabel fest an der Festplatte? Dann würde ich die Festplatte am Haupt PC auf Fehler überprüfen...


----------



## Clastron (25. Dezember 2010)

Habe ich noch nicht nachgesehen werde ich mal ausprobieren, mit welchen Programm könnte ich die Festplatte prüfen ?


----------



## weinno (25. Dezember 2010)

Per CHKDSK

as bitte inden Ausführendialog eintippen


----------



## Clastron (25. Dezember 2010)

danke, werde ich ausprobieren


----------



## Clastron (25. Dezember 2010)

Könnte ich das Problem vll. auch mit einer Systemreparatur oder Systemwiederherstellung beheben ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist im BIOS die Festplatte, wo dein BS drauf ist, als erstes Bootmedium gewählt?


----------



## Clastron (25. Dezember 2010)

ja ist es.


----------



## Razorblade12 (27. Dezember 2010)

Kommst Du in das F8-Menü der Win7-Bootloaders?

Du kannst die Reparaturkonsole der Win7-DVD nutzen um Dein System wieder bootfähig zu machen. 
Dazu von der DVD starten und dort die Repa-Option auswählen.


----------



## Clastron (27. Dezember 2010)

Also, der neue Stand. Ich habe jetzt die Windows CD und habe versucht die Systemreparatur anzuwenden, geht aber leider nicht da ich keine System Sicherung vorher gemacht habe. So kann ich Windows nicht reparieren.
Was nun ?


----------



## Razorblade12 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hast du versucht Windows an sich zu reparieren, oder hast Du versucht, den Bootloader wiederherszustellen?
Es sieht beinahe so aus, als obe Windows seinen Einsprungpunkt nicht findet. 
Wurden bei dem PC erst kürzlich Laufwerke ausgetauscht? Oder umgesteckt?

Wird bei der Wiederherstellung, die Du versucht hast, ein installiertes System angezeigt?
Wenn nicht, ist der Bootloader zuerstört. 

Versuch mal den Bootloader wiederherszustellen:
Von der Windows DVD in die Wiederherstellungskonsole. 

bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /rebuildbcd

Mittels diskpart kannst Du in der Konsole auch noch versuchen herauszufinden, ob Deine gewählte Partition auch auf "active" steht.


----------



## Clastron (28. Dezember 2010)

Ok werde ich versuchen, nein Festplatten oder Laufwerke wurden nicht gewechselt.
Ich hatte meine Kamera eingesteckt und die hatte eine Kaputte SD-Karte drinnen dann hatte sich der PC aufgehängt und zeitdem kommt das Problem
Und ein installiertes System wird auch nicht angezeigt beim Wiederherstellen


----------



## Clastron (8. Januar 2011)

habe die Festplatte überprüfen lassen und es hat sich herrausgestellt das die Feplatte 89 Fehler enthält wo man nicht reparieren kann. Das heißt neue Platte her


----------



## Lexx (8. Januar 2011)

nicht unbedingt: solche "fehler" passieren auch bei "stromausfällen" und bluescreens.

versuch ein "chkdsk /f /x /r c:" (in der dosbox eingeben ohne "")

als ergebnis sollte stehen: 89 fehler wurden behoben.
der datenträger ist fehlerfrei.

wenn nicht, geht sie nicht erst kaputt sondern sie ist es schon.


----------

